# what i can use as crok if i don't have one



## USER1987 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello there,

i am living in a place that don't have wine making kit so what you suggest for me to use as crok for my wine bottle. 

thnaks,


----------



## DiscoStu (Feb 24, 2017)

You can use beer bottles. It won't look elegant. But a bottle capper is only about 15$ I use coronita bottles 7 oz as tasting bottles. Never had a problem.


----------



## USER1987 (Feb 24, 2017)

DiscoStu said:


> You can use beer bottles. It won't look elegant. But a bottle capper is only about 15$ I use coronita bottles 7 oz as tasting bottles. Never had a problem.



first i want the crok bottle not a bottle. second i am in a country that selling the alcohol is illegal. i took me 3 months to get almost all the kit.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2017)

Get yourself a 6 gallon plastic pail to begin the process. Very few people use crocks anymore. Once it needs to be put in a jug you could use one of the 5 gallon jugs they use for water coolers with some sort of airlock for it. Not sure if you have those there but they probably are.


----------



## USER1987 (Feb 24, 2017)

grapeman said:


> Get yourself a 6 gallon plastic pail to begin the process. Very few people use crocks anymore. Once it needs to be put in a jug you could use one of the 5 gallon jugs they use for water coolers with some sort of airlock for it. Not sure if you have those there but they probably are.



i have airlock just ordered it from Amazon, but it doesn't have croks with them so i need to make one some says use beer caps, but i don't know if that will work with me.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2017)

What do you mean by crok? Are you meaning corks to put in the opening of the bottles or crocks, which are a heavy large ceramic vessel some use to make wine in? Big difference and we need to know which you mean.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2017)

LOL I think he means cork.


----------



## BOB21801 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ahh, ok, I re-read some of the thread. The way I understand it, he is in a COUNTRY where selling alcohol is illegal - (first I thought it said COUNTY), so getting supplies takes a lot of time. At first I was thinking, just order some corks - no big deal, but the delivery time from outside his country might be longer than he can wait, especially if he has a batch about ready to bottle. So a substitute for CORKS?? Good question. 

If time is of the essence, my only suggestion would be to use any bottles with screw-on lids for now, (completely cleaned and sanitized of course), and order a supply of corks for your next batch. I can't think of anything that would make a good substitute for corks.
Bob


----------



## BOB21801 (Feb 26, 2017)

grapeman said:


> What do you mean by crok? Are you meaning corks to put in the opening of the bottles or crocks, which are a heavy large ceramic vessel some use to make wine in? Big difference and we need to know which you mean.


 
I have an old 2 gallon crock, similar to that one in your pic. Love that old stuff. I use it when fermenting veggies, etc. Right now I have it full of homemade apple cider vinegar, similar to Braggs), that I started a couple months ago - need to bottle that up. Always busy.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 26, 2017)

USER1987 said:


> i have airlock just ordered it from Amazon, but it doesn't have croks with them so i need to make one some says use beer caps, but i don't know if that will work with me.



Beer caps and a capper could be an option. Also flip top style bottles and as mentioned screw top bottles. 

Where did you get your bottles from and what kind aer they?

Maybe gallon jugs or 1/2 gallon jugs with screw tops would work well enough?

I'm sure you can find something. Mason jars are about 800ml and they have a nice airtight seal so they could work too. 

It basically just needs to be airtight and filled with enough wine for minimal headspace and exposure to oxegyn which will cause the wine to become oxidized too soon and spoil. 

Open it when you want to drink it and enjoy !

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## NorCal (Feb 26, 2017)

I'd use a glass bottle, minimize head space, with a screw cap.


----------

